# sbavmon.dll



## Junglist0682

unable to get rid of this.. I just updated to win 8.1 and all of a sudden this began to appear. 

I uninstalled what I believe was causing the problem and have ran CCleaner to help clean up the reg, but still no luck : \

anyone with time to spare?

thank you 


*edited*

just realized I no longer have avast ... hmmm .. installing once again


----------



## johnb35

That file belongs to sound blaster product.  Did you uninstall any sound blaster software recently?


----------



## Junglist0682

I had installed an external usb sound card recently on the PC, but I decided not to use it. Just today I uninstalled Creative from the control panel.


----------



## johnb35

Ok then.  You can run the msconfig utility to stop any creative software from running at bootup, most likely the product didn't uninstall fully.  Have you used the msconfig utility before?


----------



## Junglist0682

johnb35 said:


> Ok then.  You can run the msconfig utility to stop any creative software from running at bootup, most likely the product didn't uninstall fully.  Have you used the msconfig utility before?



I've accessed msconfig through the run command before.


----------



## johnb35

yep, thats how you do it.  When the utility opens, click on the startup tab, find any creative software and uncheck it, click apply, click ok, reboot and see if you still get the message.


----------



## Junglist0682

johnb35 said:


> yep, thats how you do it.  When the utility opens, click on the startup tab, find any creative software and uncheck it, click apply, click ok, reboot and see if you still get the message.



I'm currently running windows 8.1 

I have nothing appearing with creative software

*edited*

I'm actually going to try something.. I was able to locate the file in the c drirve, but under windows.old 

This file isn't currently available so I'm thinking that maybe if I copy and paste it to where it should be. It could fix the problem of it appearing.


----------



## johnb35

No, don't do that.  It will just give you another message about a different file.  

Do this.

Download *OTL* to your Desktop

Click on the green download box on that page to download OTL.

•Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
•Click on Minimal Output at the top
•Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.


----------



## Junglist0682

johnb35 said:


> No, don't do that.  It will just give you another message about a different file.
> 
> Do this.
> 
> Download *OTL* to your Desktop
> 
> Click on the green download box on that page to download OTL.
> 
> •Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
> •Click on Minimal Output at the top
> •Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
> ◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.



I was a bit late...I did it and didn't see your reply John.

The pop up no longer appeared when I did a restart, but I will run the program.


----------



## Junglist0682

OTL logfile created on: 10/18/2013 8:41:16 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0     Folder = C:\Users\Junglist0682\Downloads\Programs
64bit- An unknown product  (Version = 6.2.9200) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.11.9600.16384)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

7.87 Gb Total Physical Memory | 6.20 Gb Available Physical Memory | 78.70% Memory free
9.75 Gb Paging File | 7.82 Gb Available in Paging File | 80.17% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 918.79 Gb Total Space | 832.21 Gb Free Space | 90.58% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 1397.23 Gb Total Space | 414.28 Gb Free Space | 29.65% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: FILIBERTO | User Name: Junglist0682 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Users\Junglist0682\Downloads\Programs\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastui.exe (AVAST Software)
PRC - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (AVAST Software)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe (Tonec Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\PlexTranscoder.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\PlexScriptHost.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\PlexDlnaServer.exe (Plex, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Plex Media Server.exe (Plex, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe (SoftThinks SAS)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe (Tonec Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe (CyberLink)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Wireless\Ath_WlanAgent.exe (Atheros)
PRC - C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SA3\CxUtilSvc.exe (Conexant Systems, Inc.)


========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\libcef.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Exts\simplejson\_speedups.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Exts\lxml\objectify.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Exts\OpenSSL\crypto.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Exts\OpenSSL\SSL.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Exts\OpenSSL\rand.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Exts\lxml\etree.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\_ssl.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\_socket.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\_multiprocessing.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\_hashlib.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\_ctypes.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\unicodedata.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\pyexpat.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\DLLs\select.pyd ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\zlib1.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\WebKit.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\tag.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\swscale-0.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\soci_core-vc80-3_0.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\soci_sqlite3-vc80-3_0.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\libxslt.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\libxml2.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\libexslt.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\JavaScriptCore.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\cairo.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\CFLite.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\avcodec-52.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\avformat-52.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\avutil-50.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\PlexTranscoder.exe ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\PlexScriptHost.exe ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvcPS.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMediaLibrary.dll ()


========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Antivirus) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (AVAST Software)
SRV:*64bit:* - (workfolderssvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\workfolderssvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AppReadiness) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AppReadiness.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (wlidsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wlidsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Wcmsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wcmsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AppXSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AppXDeploymentServer.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (lfsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\GeofenceMonitorService.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (BrokerInfrastructure) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\bisrv.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (OfficeSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\ClientX64\integratedoffice.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WSService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\WSService.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WdNisSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (PrintNotify) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\spool\drivers\x64\3\PrintConfig.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WEPHOSTSVC) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wephostsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (EFS) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\efssvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WiaRpc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wiarpc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (svsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\svsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (fhsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\fhsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (IEEtwCollectorService) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\IEEtwCollector.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (NcaSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\NcaSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmicvss) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmictimesync) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmicshutdown) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmicrdv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmickvpexchange) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmicheartbeat) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (vmicguestinterface) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (LSM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\lsm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (smphost) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\smphost.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Netlogon) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\netlogon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SystemEventsBroker) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemEventsBrokerServer.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (ScDeviceEnum) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ScDeviceEnum.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (KeyIso) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\keyiso.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (TimeBroker) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\TimeBrokerServer.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (netprofm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\netprofmsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (NcbService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ncbservice.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VaultSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\vaultsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (DeviceAssociationService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\das.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AudioEndpointBuilder) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AudioEndpointBuilder.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (DsmSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DeviceSetupManager.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (NcdAutoSetup) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\NcdAutoSetup.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (!SASCORE) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Intel(R) -- c:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe (Intel(R) Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (CxUtilSvc) -- C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SA3\CxUtilSvc.exe (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (dldtCATSCustConnectService) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe ()
SRV - (cphs) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (lfsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\GeofenceMonitorService.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (PrintNotify) -- C:\Windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\PrintConfig.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (StorSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\StorSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (smphost) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\smphost.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (DellDigitalDelivery) -- c:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Digital Delivery\DeliveryService.exe (Dell Products, LP.)
SRV - (SftService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe (SoftThinks SAS)
SRV - (IAStorDataMgrSvc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (UNS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (LMS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (jhi_service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (ZAtheros Wlan Agent) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Wireless\Ath_WlanAgent.exe (Atheros)
SRV - (dldtCATSCustConnectService) -- C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe ()


========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSnx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswVmm) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRdr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswMonFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRvrt) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswFsBlk) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswKbd) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswKbd.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (igfx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WFPLWFS) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wfplwfs.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (USBHUB3) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\USBHUB3.SYS (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (spaceport) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\spaceport.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sdbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (VerifierExt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VerifierExt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (pdc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\pdc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (intelpep) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\intelpep.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RdpVideoMiniport) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (terminpt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\terminpt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (intaud_WaveExtensible) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\intelaud.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iwdbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iwdbus.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (condrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\condrv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Fs_Rec) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (dam) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\dam.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (acpiex) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpiex.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TPM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tpm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (mvumis) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mvumis.sys (Marvell Semiconductor, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (GPIOClx0101) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\msgpioclx.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (msgpiowin32) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\msgpiowin32.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SSS) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sss.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS3) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas3.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ADP80XX) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\adp80xx.sys (PMC-Sierra)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (3ware) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\3ware.sys (LSI)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (EhStorTcgDrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\EhStorTcgDrv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (EhStorClass) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\EhStorClass.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (USBXHCI) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (VSTXRAID) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VSTXRAID.SYS (VIA Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (UCX01000) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\UCX01000.SYS (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (UASPStor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\uaspstor.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sdstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdstor.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SerCx2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SerCx2.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (storahci) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\storahci.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SpbCx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SpbCx.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SerCx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SerCx.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stornvme) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stornvme.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (wpcfltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wpcfltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CLFS) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\clfs.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ReFS) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\refs.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (UEFI) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\uefi.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vpci) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vpci.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WpdUpFltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WpdUpFltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WdFilter) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WdFilter.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WdNisDrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WdNisDrv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WdBoot) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WdBoot.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WSDPrintDevice) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WSDPrint.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ahcache) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ahcache.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (BasicDisplay) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BasicDisplay.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (BasicRender) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BasicRender.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HyperVideo) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HyperVideo.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (mshidumdf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mshidumdf.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (acpitime) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpitime.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (acpipagr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpipagr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (BthAvrcpTg) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BthAvrcpTg.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (kdnic) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\kdnic.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (gencounter) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vmgencounter.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (npsvctrig) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\npsvctrig.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (bthhfhid) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BthhfHid.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hyperkbd) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hyperkbd.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbGD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (BthHFEnum) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bthhfenum.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hidi2c) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hidi2c.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (dmvsc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\dmvsc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (netvsc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netvsc63.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (NdisVirtualBus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NdisVirtualBus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (NdisImPlatform) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NdisImPlatform.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MsLldp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mslldp.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Ndu) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Ndu.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (FxPPM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fxppm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (bcmfn2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bcmfn2.sys (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaStorAV) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStorAV.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaLPSSi_GPIO) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaLPSSi_GPIO.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaLPSSi_I2C) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaLPSSi_I2C.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (IDMWFP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\idmwfp.sys (Tonec Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RTL8168) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt630x64.sys (Realtek                                            )
DRV:*64bit:* - (athr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\athw8x.sys (Qualcomm Atheros Communications, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (msvad_simple) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\povrtdev.sys (MediaMall Technologies, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MEIx64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaStorA) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStorA.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (GEARAspiWDM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys (GEAR Software Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CLVirtualDrive) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\CLVirtualDrive.sys (CyberLink)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CnxtHdAudService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\CHDRT64.sys (Conexant Systems Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (IntcDAud) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys (Intel(R) Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RSUSBSTOR) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RtsUStor.sys (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SASDIFSV) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SASKUTIL) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WDC_SAM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wdcsam64.sys (Western Digital Technologies)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========


========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {87883176-496C-4433-963F-5D22D52CF65F}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{87883176-496C-4433-963F-5D22D52CF65F}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=IE10TR&src=IE10TR&pc=MDDCJS
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{87883176-496C-4433-963F-5D22D52CF65F}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=IE10TR&src=IE10TR&pc=MDDCJS

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://dell13.msn.com
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dell13.msn.com
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {87883176-496C-4433-963F-5D22D52CF65F}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE11SR
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: mozilla_cc%40internetdownloadmanager.com:7.3.55
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: wrc%40avast.com:8.0.1497
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:24.0
FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_8_800_94.dll File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20913.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.8: C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=:  File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI ipt;version=2.1.42: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI updater: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.40.2: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.40.2: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20913.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3505.0912: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.8: C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\wrc@avast.com: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/10/18 19:17:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\mozilla_cc@internetdownloadmanager.com: C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\IDM\idmmzcc5 [2013/08/01 20:34:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\SeaMonkey\Extensions\\mozilla_cc@internetdownloadmanager.com: C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\IDM\idmmzcc5 [2013/08/01 20:34:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2013/09/24 13:15:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2013/09/24 13:44:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0bc7r5t0.default\extensions
[2013/09/24 13:44:18 | 000,824,302 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\0bc7r5t0.default\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}.xpi
[2013/10/18 19:17:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (avast! Online Security) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\WEBREP\FF
[2013/08/01 20:34:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (IDM CC) -- C:\USERS\JUNGLIST0682\APPDATA\ROAMING\IDM\IDMMZCC5

========== Chrome  ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}{googleageClassification}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter},
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Intel\u00AE Identity Protection Technology (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll
CHR - plugin: Intel\u00AE Identity Protection Technology (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U25 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: VLC Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll
CHR - plugin: Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.250.17 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Adblock Plus = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb\1.6.1_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: avast! Online Security = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gomekmidlodglbbmalcneegieacbdmki\9.0.2005.45_0\
CHR - Extension: IDM Integration Module = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jeaohhlajejodfjadcponpnjgkiikocn\6.17.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_1\


----------



## Junglist0682

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013/06/13 10:18:45 | 000,002,158 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 tonec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.tonec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 registeridm.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.registeridm.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 secure.registeridm.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 internetdownloadmanager.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.internetdownloadmanager.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 secure.internetdownloadmanager.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 mirror.internetdownloadmanager.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 mirror2.internetdownloadmanager.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 mirror3.internetdownloadmanager.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 star.tonec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 lm.licenses.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 ereg.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 activate.wip3.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 wip3.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 3dns-3.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 3dns-2.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 adobe-dns.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-2.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-3.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 ereg.wip3.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 activate-sea.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 wwis-dubc1-vip60.adobe.com
O1 - Hosts: 18 more lines...
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class)) - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC64.dll (Internet Download Manager, Tonec Inc.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! Online Security) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Lync Browser Helper) - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Microsoft SkyDrive Pro Browser Helper) - {D0498E0A-45B7-42AE-A9AA-ABA463DBD3BF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class)) - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll (Internet Download Manager, Tonec Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! Online Security) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! Online Security) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! Online Security) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [cAudioFilterAgent] C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\cAudioFilterAgent\caudiofilteragent64.exe (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Creative SB Monitoring Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\SBAVMon.dll (Creative Technology Ltd.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Logitech Download Assistant] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\LogiLDA.dll (Logitech, Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [SmartAudio] C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SA3\SACpl.exe (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AvastUI.exe] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IMSS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PIconStartup.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RemoteControl10] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe (CyberLink Corp.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [DellSystemDetect] C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dell\Dell System Detect.appref-ms ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe (Tonec Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Plex Media Server] C:\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Plex Media Server.exe (Plex, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableCursorSuppression = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm ()
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm ()
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Lync Click to Call - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Lync Click to Call - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\vfs\ProgramFilesX64\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O13*64bit:* - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: dell.com ([]* in Trusted sites)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{21078345-CA54-498D-AFD9-47506B4C5A23}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{21078345-CA54-498D-AFD9-47506B4C5A23}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{CEE093D5-D4B1-4C46-B2AE-9CD841B466F5}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{CEE093D5-D4B1-4C46-B2AE-9CD841B466F5}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\osf - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\osf {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\MSOSB.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) -  File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/10/18 19:18:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\AVAST Software
[2013/10/18 19:17:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Avast
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 001,032,416 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,409,832 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,334,648 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\aswBoot.exe
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,092,544 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,084,328 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,038,984 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,028,184 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswKbd.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,043,152 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\avastSS.scr
[2013/10/18 19:17:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software
[2013/10/18 19:15:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVAST Software
[2013/10/18 18:59:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ERUNT
[2013/10/18 18:49:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Creative Labs
[2013/10/17 22:01:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Intel_Corporation
[2013/10/17 19:45:59 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Recovery
[2013/10/17 19:45:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Panther
[2013/10/17 19:45:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows.old
[2013/10/17 19:43:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies
[2013/10/17 19:43:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild
[2013/10/17 19:43:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
[2013/10/17 19:43:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSBuild
[2013/10/17 17:10:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Deployment
[2013/10/17 17:08:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Identities
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\System Tools
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Favorites
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Documents
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessibility
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Templates
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Start Menu
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\SendTo
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Recent
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\PrintHood
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\NetHood
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Documents\My Videos
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Documents\My Pictures
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Documents\My Music
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\My Documents
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Local Settings
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\History
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Cookies
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Application Data
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Application Data
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Temp
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Local\Microsoft
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance
[2013/10/17 16:47:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel
[2013/10/17 16:47:29 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\OpenCL.DLL
[2013/10/17 16:47:29 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\OpenCL.DLL
[2013/10/17 16:47:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Conexant
[2013/10/17 16:47:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CONEXANT
[2013/10/17 16:47:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
[2013/10/14 21:43:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Samsung
[2013/10/13 19:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Mari's Party 10-11-2013
[2013/10/09 21:37:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Toolkit
[2013/10/03 23:43:06 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Intel_OpenCL_ICD64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:43:06 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\Intel_OpenCL_ICD32.dll
[2013/10/03 20:30:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013/10/03 20:30:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013/10/03 19:09:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes
[2013/10/03 19:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iTunes
[2013/10/03 19:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes
[2013/10/03 19:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPod
[2013/10/03 19:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\34BE82C4-E596-4e99-A191-52C6199EBF69
[2013/09/29 23:51:17 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\$Windows.~BT
[2013/09/29 22:51:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
[2013/09/29 22:51:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SKB
[2013/09/29 22:51:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ShellNew
[2013/09/29 22:51:15 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Tablet PC
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\winrm
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\WCN
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\drivers\UMDF
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\sysprep
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\slmgr
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\Printing_Admin_Scripts
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\drivers\en-US
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\en
[2013/09/29 22:48:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\0409
[2013/09/29 22:48:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\winrm
[2013/09/29 22:48:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\slmgr
[2013/09/29 22:48:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\en-US
[2013/09/29 22:48:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\en
[2013/09/29 22:48:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\0409
[2013/09/29 22:48:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\WCN
[2013/09/29 22:48:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Printing_Admin_Scripts
[2013/09/27 12:38:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\WinRAR
[2013/09/27 12:38:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\WinRAR
[2013/09/27 09:00:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Rodney King Street Boxing 5 DVD set
[2013/09/26 18:55:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java
[2013/09/26 18:55:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Oracle
[2013/09/26 18:40:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Java
[2013/09/26 18:40:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
[2013/09/24 13:15:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
[2013/09/24 11:05:38 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\SkyDrive
[2013/09/24 11:05:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SkyDrive
[2013/09/24 11:05:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft SkyDrive
[2013/09/24 11:05:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DESIGNER
[2013/09/24 11:02:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Office 2013
[2013/09/24 11:01:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15
[2013/08/02 20:44:07 | 000,082,816 | ---- | C] (VSO Software) -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
[2013/06/18 21:51:16 | 002,174,976 | ---- | C] (Advanced Micro Devices Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\atimpenc.dll
[2 C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/10/18 20:45:00 | 000,000,930 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/10/18 20:45:00 | 000,000,926 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013/10/18 20:44:17 | 000,865,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/10/18 20:44:17 | 000,731,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2013/10/18 20:44:17 | 000,136,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2013/10/18 20:39:20 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2013/10/18 20:37:16 | 268,435,456 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\swapfile.sys
[2013/10/18 20:37:13 | 2469,216,255 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:58 | 000,002,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! SafeZone.lnk
[2013/10/18 19:17:58 | 000,001,982 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! Pro Antivirus.lnk
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 001,032,416 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,409,832 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,334,648 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\aswBoot.exe
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,205,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,092,544 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,084,328 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,065,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,043,152 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\avastSS.scr
[2013/10/18 19:17:37 | 000,038,984 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:33 | 000,028,184 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswKbd.sys
[2013/10/18 19:08:12 | 000,035,183 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Untitled-1.jpg
[2013/10/18 17:49:05 | 000,002,301 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/10/17 17:00:34 | 000,022,863 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\diagwrn.xml
[2013/10/17 17:00:34 | 000,022,863 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\diagerr.xml
[2013/10/17 17:00:24 | 000,022,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\emptyregdb.dat
[2013/10/17 16:59:04 | 000,880,342 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/10/17 16:55:52 | 005,156,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013/10/17 16:47:17 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_11_00.Wdf
[2013/10/14 21:59:51 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\Msft_Kernel_WinUsb_01007.Wdf
[2013/10/13 19:35:56 | 000,182,562 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\If-He-Has-Family-Hes-Rich.jpg
[2013/10/13 19:32:56 | 001,585,441 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\DSCN0062.jpg
[2013/10/10 19:55:24 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2013/10/07 20:38:51 | 008,425,883 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Dr.-Dre-Still-Dre-MAKJ-Wicked-Bootleg-Dirty.mp3
[2013/10/07 16:31:55 | 022,278,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Untitled-1.psd
[2013/10/03 23:43:06 | 000,064,000 | ---- | M] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\OpenCL.DLL
[2013/10/03 23:43:06 | 000,064,000 | ---- | M] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Intel_OpenCL_ICD64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:43:06 | 000,060,416 | ---- | M] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\OpenCL.DLL
[2013/10/03 23:43:06 | 000,060,416 | ---- | M] (Khronos Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\Intel_OpenCL_ICD32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,044,025 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxo64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,043,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxc64_dev.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,043,298 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxg64_dev.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,043,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxg64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,042,079 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxo64_dev.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,002,940 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxs64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:00 | 002,813,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxa64.cpa
[2013/10/03 23:43:00 | 000,043,494 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxc64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:00 | 000,001,125 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxa64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:42:52 | 000,012,288 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\IGFXDEVLib.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:46 | 000,412,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igdmd64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:46 | 000,343,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\igdmd32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:40 | 000,220,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igdde64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:40 | 000,180,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:38 | 000,160,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igdail64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:38 | 000,142,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\igdail32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:30 | 000,094,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\IccLibDll_x64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:30 | 000,001,806 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\GfxUIEx.exe.config
[2013/10/03 23:42:30 | 000,000,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\GfxUIHotKeyMenu.exe.config
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,265,030 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.th-TH.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,233,293 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,175,165 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ro-RO.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,173,876 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,173,626 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,173,401 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,172,630 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,171,631 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,171,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,171,207 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,166,591 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,153,231 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,151,479 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 002,384,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\GfxRes.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,251,250 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.el-GR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,199,323 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,196,855 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,190,937 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.he-IL.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,179,235 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,179,170 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.it-IT.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,176,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.es-ES.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,176,555 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,176,526 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.de-DE.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,174,165 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,171,980 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,170,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,170,073 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.hr-HR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,165,303 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,164,653 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.da-DK.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,159,945 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.en-US.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,000,935 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\DPTopologyApp.exe.config
[2013/10/03 23:42:24 | 000,000,935 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\CustomModeApp.exe.config
[2013/10/03 20:30:32 | 000,001,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/10/03 20:24:33 | 020,594,457 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Untitled-2.psd
[2013/10/03 19:09:44 | 000,001,785 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2013/09/30 18:31:08 | 072,005,013 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\STRIVE DNB SEPT 2013 MIX MASTER.mp3
[2013/09/29 22:47:46 | 000,047,140 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\license.rtf
[2013/09/29 22:47:46 | 000,047,140 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\license.rtf
[2013/09/27 11:18:01 | 000,911,060 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\DSCN0053.JPG
[2013/09/26 18:29:34 | 070,139,819 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Sept 2013 Mix Session.mp3
[2 C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/10/18 19:17:58 | 000,002,042 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! SafeZone.lnk
[2013/10/18 19:17:58 | 000,001,982 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! Pro Antivirus.lnk
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,205,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/10/18 19:17:39 | 000,065,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/10/18 19:08:11 | 000,035,183 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Untitled-1.jpg
[2013/10/17 17:08:49 | 000,001,444 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2013/10/17 17:00:24 | 000,022,744 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\emptyregdb.dat
[2013/10/17 16:53:19 | 000,001,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk
[2013/10/17 16:50:38 | 000,000,334 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk
[2013/10/17 16:50:33 | 000,022,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\diagwrn.xml
[2013/10/17 16:50:33 | 000,022,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\diagerr.xml
[2013/10/17 16:47:17 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_11_00.Wdf
[2013/10/14 21:59:51 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\drivers\Msft_Kernel_WinUsb_01007.Wdf
[2013/10/13 19:35:56 | 000,182,562 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\If-He-Has-Family-Hes-Rich.jpg
[2013/10/13 19:32:47 | 001,585,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\DSCN0062.jpg
[2013/10/10 19:55:24 | 000,000,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2013/10/07 20:38:46 | 008,425,883 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Dr.-Dre-Still-Dre-MAKJ-Wicked-Bootleg-Dirty.mp3
[2013/10/07 16:31:54 | 022,278,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Untitled-1.psd
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,044,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxo64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,043,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxc64_dev.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,043,298 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxg64_dev.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,043,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxg64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,042,079 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxo64_dev.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:02 | 000,002,940 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxs64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:00 | 002,813,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxa64.cpa
[2013/10/03 23:43:00 | 000,043,494 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxc64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:43:00 | 000,001,125 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\iglhxa64.vp
[2013/10/03 23:42:52 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\IGFXDEVLib.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:46 | 000,412,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igdmd64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:46 | 000,343,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\igdmd32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:40 | 000,220,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igdde64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:40 | 000,180,736 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:38 | 000,160,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\igdail64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:38 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\igdail32.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:30 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\IccLibDll_x64.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:30 | 000,001,806 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\GfxUIEx.exe.config
[2013/10/03 23:42:30 | 000,000,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\GfxUIHotKeyMenu.exe.config
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,265,030 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.th-TH.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,233,293 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,175,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ro-RO.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,173,876 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,173,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,173,401 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,172,630 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,171,631 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,171,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,171,207 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,166,591 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,153,231 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:28 | 000,151,479 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 002,384,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\GfxRes.dll
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,251,250 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.el-GR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,199,323 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,196,855 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,190,937 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.he-IL.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,179,235 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,179,170 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.it-IT.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,176,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.es-ES.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,176,555 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,176,526 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.de-DE.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,174,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,171,980 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,170,928 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,170,073 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.hr-HR.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,165,303 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,164,653 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.da-DK.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,159,945 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Gfxres.en-US.resources
[2013/10/03 23:42:26 | 000,000,935 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\DPTopologyApp.exe.config
[2013/10/03 23:42:24 | 000,000,935 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\CustomModeApp.exe.config
[2013/10/03 20:30:32 | 000,001,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/10/03 20:24:32 | 020,594,457 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Untitled-2.psd
[2013/10/03 19:09:44 | 000,001,785 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2013/09/30 18:30:28 | 072,005,013 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\STRIVE DNB SEPT 2013 MIX MASTER.mp3
[2013/09/29 23:04:38 | 000,865,408 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/09/29 22:51:28 | 000,035,851 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Core.xml
[2013/09/27 11:13:10 | 000,911,060 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\DSCN0053.JPG
[2013/09/26 20:42:57 | 070,139,819 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\Desktop\Sept 2013 Mix Session.mp3
[2013/09/06 23:10:57 | 000,181,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\APOMngr.DLL
[2013/09/06 23:10:57 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\CmdRtr.DLL
[2013/08/22 10:36:43 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dssec.dat
[2013/08/22 10:36:42 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NOISE.DAT
[2013/08/22 09:46:23 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2013/08/22 02:01:23 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\mib.bin
[2013/08/21 22:32:36 | 000,046,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\BWContextHandler.dll
[2013/08/21 22:17:46 | 000,103,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\OEMLicense.dll
[2013/08/21 18:55:20 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\msjetoledb40.dll
[2013/08/21 18:52:39 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mlang.dat
[2013/08/20 15:11:54 | 000,000,343 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\burnaware.ini
[2013/08/15 12:10:35 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\DLDTinst.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:35 | 000,335,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcomx.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:34 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtinpa.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:34 | 000,339,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtiesc.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:34 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtjswr.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:34 | 000,106,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtinsr.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:34 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcur.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:33 | 000,647,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtpmui.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:33 | 000,520,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtutil.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:33 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtinsb.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:33 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtins.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:32 | 000,843,776 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtusb1.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:32 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcub.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:32 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcu.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:31 | 001,105,920 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtserv.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:31 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtprox.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:30 | 000,663,552 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldthbn3.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:30 | 000,595,184 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcoms.exe
[2013/08/15 12:10:30 | 000,569,344 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtlmpm.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:30 | 000,320,752 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtih.exe
[2013/08/15 12:10:29 | 000,851,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcomc.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:29 | 000,376,832 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcomm.dll
[2013/08/15 12:10:29 | 000,365,808 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\dldtcfg.exe
[2013/08/02 20:44:07 | 000,099,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\inst.exe
[2013/08/02 20:44:07 | 000,007,859 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.cat
[2013/08/02 20:44:07 | 000,001,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.inf
[2013/07/10 15:35:24 | 000,880,342 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/06/19 20:52:42 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\IusEventLog.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2013/09/29 23:03:28 | 021,195,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013/09/29 23:03:37 | 018,640,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2013/08/22 04:49:49 | 000,921,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2013/08/21 21:45:10 | 000,691,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2013/08/22 04:45:17 | 000,483,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013/10/18 19:18:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\AVAST Software
[2013/10/18 20:36:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\DMCache
[2013/09/02 15:54:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\FileBot
[2013/10/15 19:17:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\IDM
[2013/08/01 15:33:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Leadertech
[2013/08/17 20:07:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Moonchild Productions
[2013/09/14 20:30:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Opera Software
[2013/08/02 19:30:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\PCDr
[2013/08/10 12:17:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\PDAppFlex
[2013/08/20 15:38:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Pioneer
[2013/08/20 16:21:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\PioneerLog
[2013/09/11 19:27:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2013/10/10 19:55:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Vso
[2013/08/31 17:30:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Junglist0682\AppData\Roaming\Xilisoft

========== Purity Check ==========



< End of report >


----------



## johnb35

According to OTL, you still have it enabled.

Open OTL again and please paste the following into the custom scan/fixes box at the bottom.




		Code:
	

:OTL
O4:64bit: - HKLM..\Run: [Creative SB Monitoring Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\SBAVMon.dll (Creative Technology Ltd.)


Then click on the run fix button.


----------



## Junglist0682

johnb35 said:


> According to OTL, you still have it enabled.
> 
> Open OTL again and please paste the following into the custom scan/fixes box at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :OTL
> O4:64bit: - HKLM..\Run: [Creative SB Monitoring Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\SBAVMon.dll (Creative Technology Ltd.)
> 
> 
> Then click on the run fix button.



I will have to do so after work. I will first remove the file that I copied and pasted.

This log was ran when I had moved the file from the windows.old into the new windows folder.


----------



## Quickpaw

just wanted to point out that in windows 8, msconfig's startup tab refers you to task manager, which now has a startup tab of its own.

same steps apply, just in a different location.


----------



## Okedokey

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=55438


----------



## Junglist0682

Thanks for the replies fellas. 

@ John, I wasn't able to get to it yesterday, but today I will do so after work. (once I know I can sit in front of the PC)

I have two kids and they are still young lol. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Future

I have same message since changing from windows 8 to 8.1.
I removed any Creative from processes on msconfig
Ran CC Cleaner
Reinstalled Creative Recorder but still nothing
I did have a USB Creative soundcard which I uninstalled around a year ago pre wins 8.1
Here is the log any help appreciated.

OTL logfile created on: 14/11/2013 08:13:27 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0     Folder = C:\Users\James\Downloads
64bit- An unknown product  (Version = 6.2.9200) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.11.9600.16384)
Locale: 00000809 | Country: United Kingdom | Language: ENG | Date Format: dd/MM/yyyy

15.93 Gb Total Physical Memory | 14.59 Gb Available Physical Memory | 91.59% Memory free
18.31 Gb Paging File | 16.76 Gb Available in Paging File | 91.58% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 1854.62 Gb Total Space | 1699.42 Gb Free Space | 91.63% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: MAINPC | User Name: James | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013/11/14 08:10:57 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\James\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013/10/23 03:02:32 | 000,414,496 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
PRC - [2013/10/18 01:35:01 | 001,028,384 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\NvTmru.exe
PRC - [2013/10/07 18:54:20 | 004,908,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
PRC - [2013/10/03 21:00:24 | 003,538,480 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe
PRC - [2013/09/25 20:47:22 | 000,301,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2013/05/10 07:57:22 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2013/02/25 01:34:34 | 000,072,704 | ---- | M] (Creative Labs) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\APLicensing.exe
PRC - [2012/10/09 14:41:23 | 000,156,000 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\ismagent.exe
PRC - [2012/07/19 16:00:54 | 000,365,376 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
PRC - [2012/07/19 16:00:52 | 000,277,824 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
PRC - [2012/07/19 16:00:28 | 000,166,720 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe
PRC - [2011/09/05 10:37:06 | 003,284,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Led Indicator Keyboard Driver\KeyboardIndicator.exe
PRC - [2010/02/12 10:23:12 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
PRC - [2009/11/19 18:15:46 | 000,583,016 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe


========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:24 | 000,400,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\sqlite3.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:24 | 000,062,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\osEvents.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:24 | 000,062,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:23 | 000,322,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\log4cplus.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:23 | 000,195,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\libgsoap.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:23 | 000,064,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\ServiceManagerStarter.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:23 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\eventsSender.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:23 | 000,016,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\featureController.dll
MOD - [2012/10/09 14:41:21 | 000,446,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\DeviceProfile.dll
MOD - [2011/09/05 10:37:06 | 003,284,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Led Indicator Keyboard Driver\KeyboardIndicator.exe
MOD - [2011/01/26 16:53:58 | 000,028,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Led Indicator Keyboard Driver\uihook.dll


========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/10/18 01:35:51 | 015,122,208 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe -- (NvStreamSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:37 | 001,581,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\workfolderssvc.dll -- (workfolderssvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:29 | 000,533,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AppReadiness.dll -- (AppReadiness)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:28 | 001,555,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wlidsvc.dll -- (wlidsvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:28 | 000,365,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wcmsvc.dll -- (Wcmsvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:27 | 001,302,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AppXDeploymentServer.dll -- (AppXSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:27 | 000,491,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\GeofenceMonitorService.dll -- (lfsvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:27 | 000,261,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\bisrv.dll -- (BrokerInfrastructure)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:39:24 | 003,395,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\WSService.dll -- (WSService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:32:01 | 000,346,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe -- (WdNisSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:32:00 | 000,023,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe -- (WinDefend)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:31:56 | 002,899,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\spool\drivers\x64\3\PrintConfig.dll -- (PrintNotify)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:32:02 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wephostsvc.dll -- (WEPHOSTSVC)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:31:43 | 000,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\efssvc.dll -- (EFS)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:22:45 | 000,066,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wiarpc.dll -- (WiaRpc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:21:15 | 000,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\svsvc.dll -- (svsvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:16:57 | 000,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\fhsvc.dll -- (fhsvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:03:23 | 000,111,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\windows\SysNative\IEEtwCollector.exe -- (IEEtwCollectorService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:25:28 | 000,164,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\NcaSvc.dll -- (NcaSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmicvss)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmictimesync)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmicshutdown)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmicrdv)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmickvpexchange)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmicheartbeat)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:19:28 | 000,517,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\icsvc.dll -- (vmicguestinterface)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:04:53 | 000,716,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\lsm.dll -- (LSM)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 10:02:47 | 000,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\smphost.dll -- (smphost)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:59:26 | 000,832,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\netlogon.dll -- (Netlogon)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:58:42 | 000,280,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemEventsBrokerServer.dll -- (SystemEventsBroker)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:57:25 | 000,130,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ScDeviceEnum.dll -- (ScDeviceEnum)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:54:59 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\keyiso.dll -- (KeyIso)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:50:59 | 000,245,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\TimeBrokerServer.dll -- (TimeBroker)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:50:00 | 000,525,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\netprofmsvc.dll -- (netprofm)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:45:59 | 000,151,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ncbservice.dll -- (NcbService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:40:49 | 000,248,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\vaultsvc.dll -- (VaultSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:40:14 | 000,398,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\das.dll -- (DeviceAssociationService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:39:33 | 000,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\AudioEndpointBuilder.dll -- (AudioEndpointBuilder)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:31:03 | 000,201,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DeviceSetupManager.dll -- (DsmSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 09:15:54 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\NcdAutoSetup.dll -- (NcdAutoSetup)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/01/17 16:36:16 | 006,383,920 | ---- | M] (Native Instruments GmbH) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Hardware\NIHardwareService.exe -- (NIHardwareService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/06/19 19:10:34 | 000,634,632 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe -- (Intel(R)
SRV - [2013/10/27 09:12:26 | 001,364,256 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe -- (nvUpdatusService)
SRV - [2013/10/23 03:02:32 | 000,414,496 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe -- (Stereo Service)
SRV - [2013/10/03 21:00:24 | 003,538,480 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2013/09/30 04:03:26 | 000,357,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\GeofenceMonitorService.dll -- (lfsvc)
SRV - [2013/09/25 20:47:22 | 000,301,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2013/08/22 12:31:56 | 002,899,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\PrintConfig.dll -- (PrintNotify)
SRV - [2013/08/22 03:55:35 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\StorSvc.dll -- (StorSvc)
SRV - [2013/08/22 02:53:34 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\smphost.dll -- (smphost)
SRV - [2013/05/10 07:57:22 | 000,065,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2013/02/25 01:34:34 | 000,072,704 | ---- | M] (Creative Labs) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\APLicensing.exe -- (Creative Audio Pack Licensing Service)
SRV - [2012/11/19 12:22:00 | 000,250,056 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/07/19 16:00:54 | 000,365,376 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe -- (UNS)
SRV - [2012/07/19 16:00:52 | 000,277,824 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe -- (LMS)
SRV - [2012/07/19 16:00:28 | 000,166,720 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe -- (jhi_service)
SRV - [2012/02/29 08:50:48 | 000,158,856 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe -- (SkypeUpdate)
SRV - [2010/02/12 10:23:12 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe -- (CTAudSvcService)


========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/10/27 09:12:42 | 000,196,384 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\nvhda64v.sys -- (NVHDA)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:28 | 000,136,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wfplwfs.sys -- (WFPLWFS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:25 | 000,467,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\USBHUB3.SYS -- (USBHUB3)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:25 | 000,371,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\spaceport.sys -- (spaceport)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:25 | 000,236,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys -- (sdbus)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:25 | 000,175,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VerifierExt.sys -- (VerifierExt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:25 | 000,086,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\pdc.sys -- (pdc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 04:03:25 | 000,039,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\intelpep.sys -- (intelpep)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 03:51:06 | 000,027,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys -- (RdpVideoMiniport)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/30 03:51:01 | 000,037,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\terminpt.sys -- (terminpt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/27 23:01:44 | 000,039,200 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\nvvad64v.sys -- (nvvad_WaveExtensible)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/25 20:07:30 | 000,148,792 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgdiska.sys -- (Avgdiska)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/08 21:11:42 | 000,031,544 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgrkx64.sys -- (Avgrkx64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/04 14:35:06 | 000,020,496 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgboota.sys -- (Avgboota)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/02 09:59:14 | 000,212,280 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgldx64.sys -- (Avgldx64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/02 09:29:18 | 000,294,712 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgloga.sys -- (Avgloga)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/02 09:26:50 | 000,192,824 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgidsha.sys -- (AVGIDSHA)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/02 09:26:42 | 000,241,464 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgidsdrivera.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 13:25:40 | 000,043,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\condrv.sys -- (condrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 13:25:40 | 000,030,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | Boot | Unknown] -- C:\windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:50:19 | 000,057,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\dam.sys -- (dam)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:49:54 | 000,079,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpiex.sys -- (acpiex)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:49:33 | 000,159,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tpm.sys -- (TPM)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:49 | 000,063,840 | ---- | M] (Marvell Semiconductor, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mvumis.sys -- (mvumis)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:48 | 000,146,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\msgpioclx.sys -- (GPIOClx0101)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:48 | 000,041,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\msgpiowin32.sys -- (msgpiowin32)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:45 | 003,357,024 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:45 | 000,093,536 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:45 | 000,082,784 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sss.sys -- (LSI_SSS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:45 | 000,064,352 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:44 | 000,081,760 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas3.sys -- (LSI_SAS3)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:41 | 000,782,176 | ---- | M] (PMC-Sierra) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\adp80xx.sys -- (ADP80XX)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:41 | 000,531,296 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:41 | 000,259,424 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:41 | 000,108,896 | ---- | M] (LSI) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\3ware.sys -- (3ware)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:41 | 000,079,200 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:40 | 000,114,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\EhStorTcgDrv.sys -- (EhStorTcgDrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:40 | 000,082,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\EhStorClass.sys -- (EhStorClass)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:40 | 000,025,952 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:34 | 000,325,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS -- (USBXHCI)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:34 | 000,305,504 | ---- | M] (VIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VSTXRAID.SYS -- (VSTXRAID)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:33 | 000,189,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\UCX01000.SYS -- (UCX01000)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:33 | 000,074,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\uaspstor.sys -- (UASPStor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:32 | 000,078,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdstor.sys -- (sdstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:32 | 000,031,072 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:31 | 000,146,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SerCx2.sys -- (SerCx2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:31 | 000,107,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\storahci.sys -- (storahci)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:31 | 000,072,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SpbCx.sys -- (SpbCx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:31 | 000,069,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SerCx.sys -- (SerCx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:43:31 | 000,056,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stornvme.sys -- (stornvme)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:41:08 | 000,054,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wpcfltr.sys -- (wpcfltr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:39:44 | 000,377,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\clfs.sys -- (CLFS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:39:15 | 000,924,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\windows\SysNative\drivers\refs.sys -- (ReFS)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:39:15 | 000,026,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\uefi.sys -- (UEFI)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:37:27 | 000,069,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vpci.sys -- (vpci)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:36:12 | 000,026,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WpdUpFltr.sys -- (WpdUpFltr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:34:22 | 000,265,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WdFilter.sys -- (WdFilter)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:34:22 | 000,124,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WdNisDrv.sys -- (WdNisDrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 12:31:28 | 000,034,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WdBoot.sys -- (WdBoot)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:39:54 | 000,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ahcache.sys -- (ahcache)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:39:31 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BasicDisplay.sys -- (BasicDisplay)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:39:28 | 000,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BasicRender.sys -- (BasicRender)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:39:20 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HyperVideo.sys -- (HyperVideo)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:39:06 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mshidumdf.sys -- (mshidumdf)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:58 | 000,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpitime.sys -- (acpitime)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:48 | 000,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\acpipagr.sys -- (acpipagr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:39 | 000,036,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BthAvrcpTg.sys -- (BthAvrcpTg)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:26 | 000,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\kdnic.sys -- (kdnic)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:23 | 000,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vmgencounter.sys -- (gencounter)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:22 | 000,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\npsvctrig.sys -- (npsvctrig)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:38:16 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BthhfHid.sys -- (bthhfhid)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:37:49 | 000,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hyperkbd.sys -- (hyperkbd)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:37:46 | 000,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys -- (TsUsbGD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:37:42 | 000,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bthhfenum.sys -- (BthHFEnum)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:37:28 | 000,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:37:28 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hidi2c.sys -- (hidi2c)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:37:14 | 000,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\dmvsc.sys -- (dmvsc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:36:43 | 000,087,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netvsc63.sys -- (netvsc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:36:25 | 000,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NdisVirtualBus.sys -- (NdisVirtualBus)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:36:17 | 000,124,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NdisImPlatform.sys -- (NdisImPlatform)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:36:07 | 000,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mslldp.sys -- (MsLldp)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 11:35:42 | 000,103,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Ndu.sys -- (Ndu)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/22 08:46:33 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fxppm.sys -- (FxPPM)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/20 21:53:58 | 000,123,704 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgmfx64.sys -- (Avgmfx64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/12 23:25:46 | 000,017,624 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bcmfn2.sys -- (bcmfn2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/08/10 00:39:30 | 000,651,248 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStorAV.sys -- (iaStorAV)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/07/30 18:47:35 | 000,024,568 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaLPSSi_GPIO.sys -- (iaLPSSi_GPIO)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/07/30 09:01:20 | 000,252,728 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgwfpa.sys -- (Avgwfpa)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/07/25 19:05:39 | 000,099,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaLPSSi_I2C.sys -- (iaLPSSi_I2C)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/06/18 14:46:17 | 000,591,360 | ---- | M] (Realtek                                            ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt630x64.sys -- (RTL8168)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/02/07 18:37:48 | 000,023,968 | ---- | M] (Resplendence Software Projects Sp.) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rspLLL64.sys -- (rspLLL)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/01/11 18:02:34 | 000,064,624 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys -- (MEIx64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/22 10:23:14 | 000,358,480 | ---- | M] (Native Instruments GmbH) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ks2avs.sys -- (ks2avs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/22 10:23:14 | 000,080,464 | ---- | M] (Native Instruments GmbH) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ks2usb.sys -- (ks2usb_svc)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========


========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = 
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE11SR
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7DSGU_enGB523
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0


========== FireFox ==========

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_3_300_270.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_3_300_270.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI ipt;version=2.1.42: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI updater: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVision: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@nvidia.com/3DVisionStreaming: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\intel.com/AppUp: C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\npAppUp.dll (Intel)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\intel.com/AppUpx64: C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\npAppUp_x64.dll (Intel)

FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{5a95a9e0-59dd-4314-bd84-4d18ca83a0e2}: C:\Program Files (x86)\Wajam\Firefox\{5a95a9e0-59dd-4314-bd84-4d18ca83a0e2}.xpi


----------



## Future

========== Chrome  ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}{googleageClassification}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter},
CHR - homepage: http://www.google.co.uk/
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (Enabled) = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dchlnpcodkpfdpacogkljefecpegganj\13.0.1.4190_0\plugin/npUrlAdvisor.dll
CHR - plugin: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (Enabled) = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hakdifolhalapjijoafobooafbilfakh\13.0.1.4190_0\plugin/online_banking_npapi.dll
CHR - plugin: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (Enabled) = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jagncdcchgajhfhijbbhecadmaiegcmh\13.0.1.4190_0\plugin/npVKPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (Enabled) = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjldcfjmnllhmgjclecdnfampinooman\13.0.1.4190_0\plugin/npABPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Intel\u00AE Identity Protection Technology (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll
CHR - plugin: Intel\u00AE Identity Protection Technology (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D Vision (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
CHR - plugin: NVIDIA 3D VISION (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_3_300_270.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Wallet = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.5.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013/08/22 13:25:41 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
O3:*64bit:* - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Creative SB Monitoring Utility] RunDll32 sbavmon.dll,SBAVMonitor File not found
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Nvtmru] C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\nvtmru.exe (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [ShadowPlay] C:\windows\SysNative\nvspcap64.dll (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_UI] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ContentTransferWMDetector.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe (Sony Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IMSS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PIconStartup.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [KNOWHOW APP CENTRE] C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\ismagent.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [LedIndicatorKeyboardDriver] C:\Program Files (x86)\Led Indicator Keyboard Driver\KeyboardIndicator.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableCursorSuppression = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O13*64bit:* - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {D4B68B83-8710-488B-A692-D74B50BA558E} http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/15113/CTPIDPDE.cab (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package 2)
O16 - DPF: {E705A591-DA3C-4228-B0D5-A356DBA42FBF} http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su2/ocx/20015/CTSUEng.cab (Creative Software AutoUpdate 2)
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/121022/CTPID.cab (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A864FFCA-5AB3-4014-A672-EF4C43D5A71A}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\skype4com - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O20:*64bit:* - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~2\NVIDIA~1\3DVISI~1\NVSTIN~1.DLL) -  File not found
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (userinit.exe) - C:\windows\SysWow64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (livessp) -  File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/11/14 01:39:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\CCleaner
[2013/11/14 01:39:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CCleaner
[2013/11/09 09:54:26 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Recovery
[2013/11/09 09:54:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\windows\Panther
[2013/11/09 09:53:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows.old
[2013/11/09 09:49:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies
[2013/11/09 09:49:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild
[2013/11/09 09:49:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
[2013/11/09 09:49:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSBuild
[2013/11/09 02:20:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Identities
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\System Tools
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\James\Favorites
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\James\Documents
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\James\Desktop
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessibility
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Templates
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Start Menu
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\SendTo
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Recent
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\PrintHood
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\NetHood
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Documents\My Videos
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Documents\My Pictures
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Documents\My Music
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\My Documents
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Local Settings
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\History
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Cookies
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\Application Data
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Application Data
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Temp
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Microsoft
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance
[2013/11/09 01:58:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
[2013/11/09 01:57:42 | 000,061,216 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\windows\SysNative\OpenCL.dll
[2013/11/09 01:57:42 | 000,053,024 | ---- | C] (Khronos Group) -- C:\windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll
[2013/11/09 01:57:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation
[2013/11/09 01:57:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation
[2013/11/09 01:56:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
[2013/11/09 01:56:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\windows\SysWow64\RTCOM
[2013/11/09 01:56:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Realtek
[2013/11/09 01:56:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\windows\Prefetch
[5 C:\windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]
[5 C:\windows\SysNative\*.tmp files -> C:\windows\SysNative\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp files -> C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/11/14 08:08:11 | 000,002,210 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/11/14 08:08:10 | 000,000,940 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013/11/14 08:07:54 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\windows\bootstat.dat
[2013/11/14 02:47:22 | 000,863,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/11/14 02:47:22 | 000,734,492 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2013/11/14 02:47:22 | 000,139,412 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2013/11/14 02:41:28 | 268,435,456 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\swapfile.sys
[2013/11/14 02:41:27 | 799,813,629 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/11/14 02:38:00 | 000,000,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/11/14 01:58:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/11/14 01:43:53 | 000,079,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\James\Documents\cc_20131114_014241.reg
[2013/11/14 01:39:33 | 000,000,841 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2013/11/13 22:42:44 | 000,335,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013/11/09 02:22:12 | 000,002,084 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\3D Vision Photo Viewer.lnk
[2013/11/09 02:12:02 | 000,028,578 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\diagwrn.xml
[2013/11/09 02:12:02 | 000,028,578 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\diagerr.xml
[2013/11/09 02:11:38 | 000,022,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\emptyregdb.dat
[2013/11/09 01:58:36 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_11_00.Wdf
[2013/10/27 09:12:54 | 000,061,216 | ---- | M] (Khronos Group) -- C:\windows\SysNative\OpenCL.dll
[2013/10/27 09:12:54 | 000,053,024 | ---- | M] (Khronos Group) -- C:\windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll
[2013/10/27 09:12:44 | 000,023,287 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\nvinfo.pb
[2013/10/23 08:20:03 | 003,426,956 | ---- | M] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\nvcoproc.bin
[2013/10/20 14:33:53 | 000,001,535 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\James\Documents\nick power Oct 2013 chart.rtf
[5 C:\windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]
[5 C:\windows\SysNative\*.tmp files -> C:\windows\SysNative\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp files -> C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/11/14 01:43:36 | 000,079,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\James\Documents\cc_20131114_014241.reg
[2013/11/14 01:39:33 | 000,000,841 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2013/11/09 02:20:36 | 000,001,453 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2013/11/09 02:11:38 | 000,022,744 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\emptyregdb.dat
[2013/11/09 02:03:55 | 000,001,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk
[2013/11/09 02:01:56 | 000,028,578 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\diagwrn.xml
[2013/11/09 02:01:56 | 000,028,578 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\diagerr.xml
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\James\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk
[2013/11/09 02:01:43 | 000,000,334 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\James\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk
[2013/11/09 01:58:36 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_11_00.Wdf
[2013/11/09 01:57:54 | 003,426,956 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\nvcoproc.bin
[2013/10/30 23:33:43 | 000,002,084 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\3D Vision Photo Viewer.lnk
[2013/10/27 09:12:44 | 000,023,287 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysNative\nvinfo.pb
[2013/08/22 15:36:43 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\dssec.dat
[2013/08/22 15:36:42 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\NOISE.DAT
[2013/08/22 14:46:23 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\windows\bootstat.dat
[2013/08/22 07:01:23 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\mib.bin
[2013/08/22 03:32:36 | 000,046,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\BWContextHandler.dll
[2013/08/22 03:17:46 | 000,103,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\OEMLicense.dll
[2013/08/21 23:55:20 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\msjetoledb40.dll
[2013/08/21 23:52:39 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\mlang.dat
[2013/02/19 23:43:39 | 000,000,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
[2013/02/16 09:57:39 | 000,178,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\APOMngr.DLL
[2013/02/16 09:57:39 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\CmdRtr.DLL
[2013/02/15 00:50:22 | 000,000,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\MTScdAgt.dat
[2012/11/30 19:38:55 | 000,685,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\DixonsCleanUp.exe
[2012/07/25 20:22:56 | 000,733,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\igcodeckrng700.bin
[2012/07/25 20:22:56 | 000,492,340 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\igvpkrng700.bin
[2012/06/19 18:52:42 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\windows\SysWow64\IusEventLog.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2013/09/30 04:03:28 | 021,195,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013/09/30 04:03:37 | 018,640,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2013/08/22 09:49:49 | 000,921,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2013/08/22 02:45:10 | 000,691,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2013/08/22 09:45:17 | 000,483,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013/02/24 22:13:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Anvisoft
[2013/11/01 22:55:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Audacity
[2013/09/27 16:40:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
[2013/05/03 21:22:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Canneverbe Limited
[2013/02/22 23:40:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Common
[2013/10/20 22:13:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\DC++
[2013/11/14 01:40:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
[2013/02/25 00:01:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Intermediate
[2013/02/25 00:01:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Power Mp3 Recorder
[2013/02/24 23:49:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\SCheck
[2013/11/14 02:46:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Smart Recorder
[2013/02/25 00:01:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\SSync
[2013/02/22 23:45:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
[2013/02/15 21:22:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\James\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software

========== Purity Check ==========



< End of report >


----------

